# 08 brute force won't start please help!!!!



## M-lucero

Past wknd got the brute stud in mud hole.. Never shut down anyways got pulled out. And drove fine back to camp drive threw some water to clean off... Got to camp shut it down and bout h later went to start and belt light was on and wouldn't turn over what so ever. Tried a number times re setting the belt light... No go. Had to load quad in truck by hand with buddy's. Anyways later week went to mess with and turned on belt light still on and now will crank and. Rank and crank.... Tried resetting light and nothing.... Bike will. Rank all day but won't fire up.... I took off belt cover and belt is intacted and looks good maybe little loose. Haven't measured yet... Bike is 08 has lift 31s powers comander full exhaust. If any ideas please let me know. I'm thinking cdi possibly?? I have read and read forums and only thing came up with possibly cdi...?????


----------



## Polaris425

^ Easy way to find out is take one off your buddy's bike and put it on yours.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Check fuel pump

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveMK1

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the manual cover testing the cdi and fuel pump?

If its a 650 its a vacuum style pump right?
Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M-lucero

Ya I just haven't got enough time pull manuel up why would belt light be on tho? And won't reset?


----------



## M-lucero

And mine is 750 I


----------



## steveo3318

check the fuel pump, or better yet take the air box lid off and pour a touch of gas down the throttle bodies, If it tries to start or hits a little its a fuel problem. if it just turns over its electrical. Had a buddy's brand new 2012 do the exact same thing with the belt light and all and ended up after he snorkeled it he didn't run the fuel tank vent line up and filled the tank with trash that killed the pump.

a little gas down the bodies with a touch of throttle will tell the truth. Keep us posted


----------



## M-lucero

Awesome guys thanks I will for sure ill have enough time this wknd to toy with it


----------



## M-lucero

So how much was fuel pump? And when he replaced it the belt light came off?


----------



## steveo3318

don't know, his was fixed under warranty! But a new one is around 400 to 500 i believe. I have never had to buy one. make **** sure thats the problem or this could turn into an expensive fix. was you gas tank vent line ran up to the pod???? not into the frame?


----------



## M-lucero

Not sure man I bought it tricked out had snorkel and all that I'll just have to Tare into it this wknd Nd figure it out. Try testing the fuel pump first


----------



## M-lucero

The belt light wouldn't keep it from firing right?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Take belt box off and make sure the switch on inside the cover is in the on position. Could be y the belt wouldnt reset.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M-lucero

Ya already checked that belt switch is positioned to (on) I read somewhere there is a fuse for that? By oil cooler or something?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Nevet heard of a fuse and brute dnt have oil coolers from the factory.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M-lucero

Ok so pulled the air filter off sprayed some starting fluid in the throttle body and no go still will crank but won't fire up..... ***********


----------



## steveo3318

Are you saying its trying to fire and will not run or its just turning over not trying to fire up at all.


----------



## M-lucero

Yes that's exactly what I am saying. It will just crank but it won't fire up. Even with starting fluid so I am guessing cdi/electrical???


----------



## wmredneck

It will turn over. There are three things an engine requires to run. Spark, air, and fuel. Some will say compression is in the mix but whatever. If you're spraying starting fluid in it and it will not run you can rule out fuel. So check your plugs next and see if they're arcing. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## steveo3318

^ x2


----------



## DaveMK1

wmredneck said:


> It will turn over. There are three things an engine requires to run. Spark, air, and fuel. Some will say compression is in the mix but whatever. If you're spraying starting fluid in it and it will not run you can rule out fuel. So check your plugs next and see if they're arcing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


X3. You don't even need to pull them out if you don't want to. Just grab a timming light and hook it to the plug wires and your battery and pull the trigger while cranking. If you get a flashing light you got spark

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M-lucero

Pulled the plug No ark with plug were fouled big time. Prob never seen that bad haha so what's next get new plugs go from there ?


----------



## wmredneck

We're the plugs grounded when you tried to turn it over? And yeah Ned plugs wouldn't hurt if they're fouled bad lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## M-lucero

Ya man I had them against the frame on a spot thR had paint rubbed off most def no ark


----------



## wmredneck

Cool. Just makin sure. Well now you know the problem is electrical. Id check both cylinders and check your wires. Then move on to the coils. Like they said earlier if you think it's the CDI try one out from a buddies bike. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## M-lucero

Ya man thanks


----------



## wmredneck

Keep us updated. There's people on here that's forgot more ab these bikes than I'll ever know. 

My theory is always check the areas that are easiest and cheapest to fix first. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## guimond47

Re adjust ur valves . Had same issue man. Intake valve tightens up with time


----------



## M-lucero

Ya? I don't understand what's up with belt light tho I can't reset it either or does it trigger for various of problems or what?


----------



## M-lucero

Ok it's obviously elec prob how do I go about testing wires or coils?? Any advice??


----------



## wmredneck

First are one or both plugs not firing? If neither one will spark it sounds like a bigger problem than plugs and wires. 

On the wires pull the plug off and take a good THICK handled screwdriver and Ground it like you would a plug. Where the plug goes into the wire place it near the screwdriver and it should arc across to the screwdriver. If this works then you know you have a good wire and you're getting spark to the plug. 









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

This is the procedure right out of the service manual for checking your ECU for voltage to the coils. I strongly suggest you download the manual on here. The pennies youll spend to get it will save you hundreds at the dealership. They tell you to use a special needle adapter to check the wires. All you need to do is pierce the wire enough to get your lead in it. Make sure you seal the wire really good when done.



Ignition Coils (#1, #2: Service Code 51, 52)
Ignition Coil #1: Ignition Coil for Front Cylinder (Service
Code 51)
Ignition Coil #2: Ignition Coil for Rear Cylinder (Service
Code 52)
Ignition Coil Removal/Installation
CAUTION
Never drop the ignition coils, especially on a hard
surface. Such a shock to the ignition coil can damage
it.
•Refer to the Ignition Coil Removal and Installation in the
Electrical System chapter.
Input Voltage Inspection
NOTE
○Be sure the battery is fully charged.
•Turn the ignition switch OFF. •Remove the ECU (see ECU Removal). Do not disconnect
the ECU connector. •Connect a digital voltmeter as shown, using two needle
adapters.
Special Tool - Needle Adapter Set: 57001-1457
○Measure the input voltage to each primary winding of the
ignition coils with the engine stopped, and with the connectors
joined. •Turn the ignition switch ON.
Ignition Coil Input Voltage at ECU
Connections for Ignition Coil #1
Meter (+) → G/W lead (terminal 44)
Meter (–) → Battery (–) Terminal
Connections for Ignition Coil #2
Meter (+) → BL/W lead (terminal 35)
Meter (–) → Battery (–) Terminal
Standard: Battery Voltage (12.8 V or more)
If the reading is out of the standard, check the ECU for
its ground and power supply (see ECU Power Supply Inspection).
If the reading is good, remove the fuel tank and check the
wiring between the ECU and the primary lead terminals
at the ignition coils.
If the wiring is good, crank the engine, and check the peak
voltage of the ignition coils (see Ignition Coil Primary Peak
Voltage Inspection in the Electrical System chapter) in order
to check the primary coils.


----------



## M-lucero

Thanks guys this my project for wknd ... Hope I get somewhere


----------



## DaveMK1

Let us know


----------



## M-lucero

Ok so I ended up messing with the 4 prog harness that u use to reset the belt light and the guy befor me hacked it up and put fuse on it I'm guessing that fix for the fan or something. Anyways the yellow black wire was broken and he just had it jammed it in the harness. So I spliced it streight to the yellow black taped up and boom bike fires right up....... But now it's in limp mode wtf?? And reset tequinque won't work???


----------



## M-lucero

And now f1 light came on wtf????


----------



## wmredneck

Sounds like the harness has been hacked into pretty badly. I'll let someone else chime on on their opinion. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## M-lucero

Can I order that harness just that black 4 prong one?


----------



## 2009BruteForce

Try the roll over tilt switch . Might have got water in it. It's under seat by rear it looks like a relay and says UPPER on it. It has to be in upright position to start . You will get fuel and fire to your brute but won't ever start unless that switch h is in the upright position


----------

